# No grid on uber app screen - either solid black or white with only my car showing



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Today I went into the partner app and when both online and offline got a blank screen with only my car on it. I emailed Uber and they told me to go through the whole reset, on/off, redo network settings, reinstall app, etc. etc. etc. I also went to the Apple store and the diagnostics showed there's nothing wrong with my phone. I wrote again to Uber who had said to check further and got an email from a second person as if she were answering the first email. So am stuck. Has anyone had this issue with the app and if so, what the heck is the solution? Could not drive Saturday and really want to fit some rides in Sunday before the Mon. morning deadline. I updated my phone Friday night. Also checked to see if settings recommended by Uber were set and they are. Help please!! Frustrated.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I have had exactly the same issue. I can see my car, and the twists and turns of the route I am to take, but no grid.

This has happened several times since the latest upgrade, so Uber really has to own this. *I* find, but I cannot prove this, that it seems in some way related to the new way of showing surges. A couple of other drivers at our local airport have noticed the same (the blank map).

My work around is using the Google GPS to navigate in unfamiliar areas (the Google GPS is somewhat more accurate than Uber's native GPS, anyway), and otherwise using my knowledge. Until they get it fixed, I am just thankful I was born and raised here, have an excellent sense of direction, and a near photographic memory of maps. Otherwise, I would be seriously upset.

Good luck... maybe the next "upgrade" will fix it.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, AllanJ. Yes, seriously upset indeed. Will definitely use Google -- am not a native of the city I work in and do need it. If you hear anything else about this, let us know - I will as well. Thank you.


----------

